# hello every one do you know this hymer (s700)



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

HELLO ALL !!


DO YOU OR ANY ONE KNOW THIS HYMER , IT IS A HYMER 700 . 

REGISTRATION NUMBER / F 777 MRA. IT USED TO BELONG TO A GUY BY THE NAME OF P LUND . 

I BOUGHT THIS HYMER FROM COVENTRY . 

I JUST NEED SOME INFORMATION ON SOME OF THE THE WORKINGS .
JUST CASUAL STUFF . 
SO I HOPE SOME KNOWS SOME THAT CAN HELP ME OUT ,.

JUST FRIENDLY STUFF REALLY , ALL THE BEST ,


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't know your particular m/h but used to have a 710, what do you need help with, because even if I can't answer someone on here will undoubtdly be able to......


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Hi merctoby

If I have got this right, I see from a previous post that *' ousty '* owned one of these in Jersey.

From what I can see, he's not a subscriber but was active on MHF earlier this year. You could use the email link in his profile to try and contact him / her.

Failing that put 'Hymer 700' into Google and it will throw up a few that have been listed For sale, one by Chris Cooke on 01482 701544 , who sells 'preloved' Hymers and runs a site http://www.ikonickampers.co.uk/ from Hull.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

The previous owner should be on the V55


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks for the reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*

hello all ,
the hymer in question belonged to a guy called P. LUND , HE MUST BE FROM MIDDLESBOROUGH , SOME WHERE HE IS X DIRECTORY ,  .
I AM HAVING PROBS TRYING TO FILL THE TANK FOR ON BOARD GAS HABITATION , 
but thier must be fittings for it to fill up here in the uk. the gas filler in garage will not fit goes on but will not fit far enough forward to lock on ?.
so thier must be some sort of extention or some thing ,

this hymer belongs to a friend of mine , and he bought the hymer last year this time around part of year , 
so the guy p.lund would know the answer  ,
the tank is posted here in forum under lpg gas tank i put photos of the tank and the filler fittings are plain to see , so i thought here is where the answer might be found .
but cheers guys , it is great to be part of some thing for every one here ,
that have one thing in common !

HELP ! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
ALL THE VERY BEST have a great life and have fun ,

denton.*

MODERATOR COMMENT:
for link to photos, see HERE*


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

barrytward said:


> Failing that put 'Hymer 700' into Google and it will throw up a few that have been listed For sale, one by Chris Cooke on 01482 701544 , who sells 'preloved' Hymers and runs a site http://www.ikonickampers.co.uk/ from Hull.


We bought our Hymer 550 from him, Excellent guy to deal with and ONLY sells the best. Ours, like many he sells, was old but with only one previous owner and full service history


----------

